# The 2017 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2016)

*Welcome to the 10th year of the Cycle Chat Imperial Century A Month Challenge. 

This thread is for the logging of your qualifying ride each month only. 
Please don't post anything else in this thread apart from your qualifying rides. *

It should eventually look like this one:
*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread *here,* for comments, planning rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calendar year (January to December) to complete the challenge. Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a route description of your ride. (please don't just post a link to your ride, Strava, RidewithGPs etc).

This as an example
*
04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

To make and add a heatmap picture of your 12 qualifying rides as below, you can use www.jonathanokeeffe.com linked to your Strava account.






*A reminder of the rules: *

-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century.

-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshment/repairs/sightseeing etc but stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted.

-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month.

-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day.

-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu.

-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge.

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star





If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM Shaun and ask that he allow's you to edit your post.

Good luck to all those that enter. See you on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2016)

*02/01/2017 (C198) Kent Loop with @Trickedem*
Pratts Bottom, Pollhill, Otford, Pilgrims Way to Borough Green, West Malling, Yalding, Marden, Frittenden, Biddenden, Smarden, Headcorn, Claygate, Paddock Wood, Tudeley, Plaxtol, Borough Green, Pilgrims Way, Cotmans Ash, Eynesford, Chelsfield and Home.
102.5miles. 7:53:07 Riding Time. 31.2Mph Max. Pinnacle Pyrolite Alu.

*05/02/2017 (C201) Kent Loop with @Trickedem & @rb58 *
Pratts Bottom, Pollhill, Otford, Pilgrims Way to Borough Green, West Malling, Yalding, Marden, Frittenden, Biddenden, Smarden, Headcorn, Claygate, Paddock Wood, Tudeley, Plaxtol, Borough Green, Brands Hatch, Farningham, Crockenhill, Chelsfield and Home.
101.15miles. 7:13:30 Riding Time. 37.8Mph Max. Pinnacle Pyrolite Alu.

*04/03/17 (C204) Hoo Peninsular and Kent Loop with rb58 and Trickedem*
Chelsfield, Crockenhill, Farningham, Longfield, Gravesham, Thong, Lower Higham, The Hoo Peninsular, Strood, Rochester, Holborough, Birling, Ryarsh, Offfham, Dunks Green, Underriver, Seal, Kemsing, Knatts Valley, Farningham, Crockenhill, Chelsfield and Home
100.04 miles. 7:32:41 Riding Time, 36.20 Max Speed, Van Nicholas Ventus Ti.

*02/04/17 (C207) Brighton and back with @rb58 and @RedRider *
Croydon, Purley, Merstham, Redhill, Horley, Gatwick, Crawley, Pease Pottage, Handcross, Ansty, Burgess Hill, Clayton Hill, Brighton, Sayers Common, Hickstead, Bolney, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Horley, Redhill, Merstham, Purley, Croydon and home.
105.21miles. 6.32.25 Riding Time. 36.9mph Max Speed. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti.
*
07/05/17 (C212) Brighton and back with the Old Crocks*
Croydon, Purley, Merstham, Redhill, Horley, Gatwick, Crawley, Pease Pottage, Handcross, Ansty, Burgess Hill, Clayton Hill, Brighton, Sayers Common, Hickstead, Bolney, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Horley, Redhill, Merstham, Purley, Croydon and home.
105.78miles. 6.21.51 Riding Time. 36.8mph Max Speed. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti.

*03/06/17 (C216) FNRttC & SMRbtH Shoreham edition*
FNRttC Shoreham Edition. London, Mitcham, Farthing Down, Bletchingly, Crawley Down, Turners Hill, Handcross, Lower Beeding, Partridge Green, Ashurst, Steyning, Shoreham airport for breakfast, then return leg much the same route to Handcross, then A23 direct to Croydon, Beckeham, Bromley, Orpington and home. Very warm night.
150.16miles, 11.40Riding Time Max Speed 39mph Planet X Hurricane Ti

*08/07/17 (C219) Doncaster to home*
Doncaster, Gainsborough, Lincoln, Coningsby, Spalding, March, Chatteris, Cambridge, Puckeridge, Ware, London and home
226miles, 13.19Riding Time Max Speed 35.4mph Van Nicholas Ventus Ti
*
05/08/17 (C221) Norwich to home*
Via Great Yarmouth, Lowestoft, Southwold, Dunwich, Ipswich, Manningtree, Colchester, Tiptree, Maldon, Billericay, on into London and back home.
201 miles, 12:58:44Riding Time Max Speed 37.4mph, Van Nicholas Ventus Ti

*01/09/17 (C224) France - Chateau Thierry to Amiens*
Chateau Thierry, Belleau, Vinly, Marolles, Villers-Cotterets, Monenval, Saint Jean Aux Bois, Compiegne, Gournay Sur Aronde, Wacquemoulin, Magnelay MontIgney, Plainville, Quiry Le Sac, Ailly Sur Noye, Cagney, Amiens.
103.70 miles. 8:03:00Riding Time. Max Speed 37mph. Planet X Hurricane Ti.

*01/10/17 (C226) London - Hemel Hempstead Loop with Jayonabike*
Home, Euston - train to Apsley. Chesham, Owlswick, Stone, Waddesdon, Whitchurch, Cublington, Marsworth, Ivinghoe, Dagnall, Hemel Hepstead, Kings Langley. Train back to Euston and home.
103.03 miles, 6:30:25Riding time. Max Speed 51.1mph. Planet X Hurricane Ti.

*11/11/17 (C227) To Camber Sands and back*
Home, West Malling, Offham, Golden Green, Tudeley, Horsemonden, Goudhurst, Benenden, Rolvenden, Wittersham, Rye, Camber, Lydd, Romney, Ivychurch, Newchurch, Bilsington, Shadoxhurst, Great Chart, Smarden, Headcorn, Marden, Yalding, Farleigh.
106.60 miles, 7:24:53 Riding time. Max Speed 36mph. Planet X Hurricane Ti.

*17/12/17 (C228) To Ashford and back*
Home, West Malling, Borough Green, Igtham, Beltring, Yalding, Benover, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Chart and Asford, the reverse the same.
101.2 miles. 6.57.27 Riding Time. Max Speed 31.60mph. Planet X Hurricane Ti.

2017 Challenge completed.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

Jan 3rd
Anstey up the Wreake Valley To the vale of Belvoir circular route and back to Anstey via the Wreake valley and a few extra miles via Quorn
102.8 miles riding Time 6.30.31
Feb 4th
Anstey local loop for extra miles up the Wreake valley ,Circular your of the Vale of Belvoir .Old Dalby ,Sileby and Anstey
101.7 miles riding time 6.20.38
Mar 4th
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Kegworth, Wysall, Kinoulton found the vale of Belvoir ,Stathern ,Asfordby up the Wreake valley ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Anstey
104.7 miles riding time 6.42.42
Apr 1st
Anstey ,Cossington out to Lincoln via villages I never heard of . Train home
105.6 miles riding time 6.55.50
May 6th
Anstey ,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Oakham ,Sleaford ,Boston ,Lincoln . Train home
125.2 miles riding time 8.41.14
June 10th
Anstey ,Loughborough ,E Leake ,Lowdon up the Trent valley ,Newark , loop around the north of Lincoln to Lincoln station.
130.1 miles riding time 8.33.26
July 1st
Anstey ,Keyham ,Glooston ,Market Harborough CC cafe meet . Great Oxoden loop with some fellow Ccers . Sibbertoft ,Lutterworth ,Stoney Stanton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
101.8 miles riding time 6.41.15
August 1st
Anstey ,Sileby ,Widmerpool ,Colston Basset your round the vale of Belvoir ,Scalford ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
102.2 miles riding time 6.3.51
September 9th
Anstey to Desford the long way . Tour de Leicestershire charity ride skirting Leicester , Desford to And the short way
100.9 miles riding time 6.11.10
October 1st
Anstey ,Loughborough ,Derby ,Burton on Trent ,Sutton Coalfield ,Atherstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
116 miles riding time 7. 34 4500,ft elevation
November 11th
Anstey ,Melton ,Saltby ,Grantham, Norton Disney ,Bardney ,Lincoln
119.8 miles riding time 8.03.10 3600ft elevation
December 2nd
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Ansley ,Bedworth ,Wolvey ,Gilmorton ,Queniborough ,Asfordby ,Nice Pies cafe ,Barrow ,Anstey
113.3 miles riding time 7.25.15 5134ft elevation


----------



## Aravis (4 Jan 2017)

Now a year older (56½). This year I've switched to uploading from my Edge 520 (instead of the 200) so I've become a much better climber. Still riding my trusty aluminium-framed Raleigh Pioneer Venture tourer (2005).






*January 2017 (C273):* 4/1/17, Forest of Dean, Wye Valley (not the well-known bit), Malverns and Severn Valley. Pretty hard going, but the uploaded stats aren't too bad. *110.23 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/821077498

*February 2017 (C275):* 4/2/17, An anitclockwise circuit including the lower Wye Valley, the Severn Bridge and returning along the eastern side of the Severn estuary. Two biggish climbs at English Bicknor and Tintern to add spice. *103.68 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/855110250

*March 2017 (C278):* 4/3/17, A bit more hilly this time, according to the stats. Westwards past Ross and taking the road around the back of the Abergavenny Sugar Loaf, Then back over the Forest of Dean. *121.08 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/887528685

_Following the retirement of my Pioneer Venture tourer with a cracked head tube, the regular bike from April until further notice is a cromoly-framed Raleigh Pioneer Trail 4000 hybrid, converted to a light touring configuration using spare parts._

*April 2017 (C281):* 3/4/17, Three interlocking roughly equally-sized loops around the lower Severn Valley. Extending northwards to Pershore late in the day, with fantastic views northwards from the slopes of Bredon Hill as far as the Stretton Hills. *125.42 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/926521173

*May 2017 (C286):* 9/5/17, On holiday in East Yorkshire, so that's where this month's ride was. A clockwise loop from Sewerby, near Bridlington through the southern Wolds, the Derwent Valley, Castle Howard and the northern Wolds. Very, very cold. *122.47 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/978031127

*June 2017 (C290):* 9/6/17, A bit of animal art, in the shape of a sea horse. Quite hilly, including the Forest of Dean and two crossings of the Malverns. Last 25 miles straight into the wind. *120.33 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1028369979

*July 2017 (C293):* 9/7/17, A trip to the seaside, taking in part of the Wye Valley and the Forest of Dean on the way down, and returning over the Clifton Suspension Bridge. Felt hard going in the heat, but the climbing stats suggest I have reason to be tired. *121.35 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1075403906

*August 2017 (C295):* 1/8/17, Herefordshire, largely avoiding any significant hills but rarely flat. Some seriously heavy showers but thankfully no lightning or hail. *126.65 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1112403692

*September 2017 (C298):* 2/9/17, Over the Cotswolds, the Thames and the Berkshire Downs to the upper Lambourn Valley. Back through the Cotswold Water Park and Stroud.. _Yan Tan Tethera - _*123.54 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1164764108

*October 2017 (C301):* 6/10/17, An Autumnal tour of the southern Cotswolds, the lower Wye Valley and the Forest of Dean_ - _*127.19 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1217919625

*November 2017 (C304):* 1/11/17, Lots of climbing in the Forest of Dean and over the river Wye to Trelleck. Just shy of the 2500m I was hoping for, but still a big PB_ - _*117.31 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1256714035/

*December 2017 (C306):* 2/12/17, Completed the challenge with a rather wet Worcestershire/Shropshire/Herefordshire loop to Tenbury Wells. Felt weak after two heavy viruses last month, so took it very steady_ - _*113.49 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1299268343


----------



## rb58 (4 Jan 2017)

*4 January. Century 157.*

Bexley, Lewisham, Tower Bridge, Poplar, Barking, Dagenham, Ockenden, Orsett, Stanford-no-hope, Vange, South Benfleet, Southend, Shoebury. Back up the (old) A13, then through Grays to the Dartford Crossing where the wait was less than a minute for the van over. Cold. Wet. Windy. 100.4miles, 14.1mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*5 February. Century 160
*
Kent loop. Home to Borough Green, West Malling, Yalding, Marden, Sissinghurst, Frittenden, Biddenden, Smarden, Headcorn, Padock Wood, Plaxtol, Borough Green, West Kingsdown, Horton Kirby, Bexley and home.
Cold-ish, but dry. 105.2 miles, 14,3mph rolling, Enigma Etape.

*4 March. Century 164
*
Kent loop. Home to Longfield, then out to Hoo peninsula - Strood, Rochester, Snodland, Birling, Offham, Shipbourne, Under River (up the hill!), Seal, Kemsing, Row Dow (up the hill!), Knatts Valley, Horton Kirby, Dartford, Bexley, Sidcup and home.
Exploding tyres, lunatic Horsebox drivers, dry.
101.3 miles. 13.7mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*2 April. Century 168
*
Brighton and back with @ianrauk and @RedRider
Croydon, Purley, Merstham, Redhill, Horley, Gatwick, Crawley, Pease Pottage, Handcross, Ansty, Burgess Hill, Clayton Hill, Brighton, Sayers Common, Hickstead, Bolney, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Horley, Redhill, Merstham, Purley, Croydon and home.
114.5miles. 16.0mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*1 May. Century 170
*
Tiptree and back, via Dartford Crossing. A ride to be known as The Rain Dodger.
South Ockendon, Bulphan, Billericay, South Hanningfield, Maldon, Heybridge, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Billericay, Horndon on the Hill, Stanford-le-Hope, Grays, Dartford and Crayford.
100.4 miles. 15.4mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*3 June. Century 173
*
FNRttC Shoreham Edition. London, Mitcham, Farthing Down, Bletchingly, Crawley Down, Turners Hill, Handcross, Lower Beeding, Partridge Green, Ashurst, Steyning, Shoreham airport for breakfast, then return leg much the same route to Handcross, then A23 direct to Croydon, Beckeham, Bromley and home.

Very warm night. 131.8 miles, 14.1mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*7/8 July. Century 175
*
Train to Doncaster, then ride home to Kent. Left Doncaster station on the stroke of midnight, travelling via Lincoln, Spalding, Chatteris, Cambridge, Ware and North London to the Woolwich ferry and home.

Warm night, dry, mild following wind. 230.2 miles, 16.2mph rolling, Cannondale Synapse.

*4/5 August. Century 176*

Train to Norwich, then Great Yarmouth, Lowestoft, Southwold, Dunwich, Ipswich, Maningtree, Colchester, Tiptree, Maldon and Billericay.

158 miles, 14.7mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*1 September. Century 178
*
Day 5 of Geneva to Calais tour. Chateau Thierry to Amiens, via Belle, Villers-Cotterets, Saint-Jean-Aux-Bois, Compiegne, Maignela-Montigny, Amiens.

104 miles. Thorn Audax Mk 3.

*6/7 October. Century 180*
FNRttC Brighton edition. South Bank, Chelsea Embankment, Clapham, Tooting, Wellington, Portnalls Road, Reigate, Horley, Gatwick, Handcross, Slougham, Devils' Dyke, Brighton, then back up the A23 Cycle Path to Three Bridges and the train home.

106.8 miles, Thorn Audax Mk3.

*5 November. Century 181 *
Veteran Car Run. Lewisham, Deptford, then up the river to Westminster and Hyde Park. Rode with the old crocks through Clapham, Balham, Mitcham, Sutton, Banstead, Reigate, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley. Turned round there and headed back to London via the direct A23 route to Westminster, then home via Lewisham and Eltham.

100.3 miles. Enigma Etape.

*4 December. Century 182*

Tiptree and back with @Trickedem . South Ockendon, Bulphan, Billericay, South Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Heybridge, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Billericay, Horndon on the Hill, Stanford-le-Hope, Grays, Dartford and Crayford.

100.4 miles. Thorn Audax Mk3.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2017)

*7th January (Century 56)*
114.20 miles, moving time 7hrs 18 minutes, average speed 15.62mph.
Leicester, Wigston, Newton Harcourt, Great Glen, Gaulby, Illston on the Hill, New Inn, Tur Langton, Kibworth, Fleckney, Bruntingthorpe, Gilmorton, Walcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke Parva, Claybrooke Magne, Frolesworth, Ashby Parva, Gilmorton, Dunton Bassett, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Leicester, Syston, Cossington, Sileby, Seagrave, Old Dalby, Seagrave, Sileby Cossington, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/824186326

*18th February (Century 57)*
108.60 miles, moving time 6hr 49 minutes, average speed 15.90mph
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, South Kilworth, Stanford, Swinford, Lutterworth, Sharnford, Earl Shilton, Market Bosworth, Desford, Groby, Sileby, Seagrave, Ashfordby, Hoby, Thrussington, Ratcliffe, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/870723154

*11th March (Century 59)*
114.22 miles, moving time 7hr 1 minute, average speed 16.26mph
Leicester, Wigston, Newton Harcourt, Kibworth Beauchamp, Fleckney, Bruntingthorpe, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth, Kirkby Mallory, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Rothley, Cossington, Ratcliffe, Thrussington, Hoby, Ashfordby, Wartnaby, Old Dalby, Seagrave, Sileby, Cossington, Rothley, Thurcaston, Leicester.

https://www.strava.com/activities/895817748

*01st April (Century 60)*
118.81 miles, moving time 7hr 38 minutes, average speed 15.55mph
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Leicester, Cossington, Saxleby, Ab Kettleby, Harby, Bottesford, Westborough, Hougham, Fulbeck, Ashby de la Launde, Scopwick, Martin Dales, Woodhall Spa, Waddingworth, Bardney, Potterhanworth, Coleby, North Hykeham. (train back home)

https://www.strava.com/activities/923653482

*02nd May (Century 62)*
111.91 miles, moving time 7hr 10 minutes, average speed 15.62mph
Leicester, Narborough, Thurlaston, Peckleton, Kirkby Mallory, Sutton Cheney, Ratcliffe Culey, Sheepy Magna, Twycross, Snarestone, Appleby Magna, Austrey, No Man's Heath, Chilcote, Netherseal, Overseal, Moira, Measham, Packington, Heather, Ravenstone, Hugglescote, Ellistown, Bagworth, Thornton, Stanton Under Bardon, Bardon, Coalville, Copt Oak, Woodhouse Eaves, Quorn, Barrow upon Soar, Hoton, Wymeswold, Wartnaby Frisby, Hoby, Thrussington, Rearsby, Barky Beeby, Scraptoft, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/969052021

*10th June (Century 65)*
140.35 miles, moving time 9hr 20 minutes, average speed 15.03mph
Leicester, Ansty, Stanford on Soar, East Leake, Widmerpool, Bingham, Southwell, Newfield Diary Ice Cream Parlour, Caunton, Norwell, Cromwell, Carlton, Newton, Torskey, Brattleby, Wickenby, Bardney, Lincoln


https://www.strava.com/athletes/1503863

*1st July (Century 66)*
130.62 miles, moving time 8hrs 33 minutes, average speed 15.39mph
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Peatling Parva, Gilmorton, Ashby Magna, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Whetstone, Leicester, Thurmaston, Cossington, Syston, Barkby, Billesdon, Gaulby, Ilston on the Hill, Goadby, Glooston, Market Harborough, Great Oxendon, Clipston, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Arthingworth, Sibbertoft, Welford, South Kilworth, Swinford, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke (Magna and Parva), Froleworth, Thurlaston, Desford, Ratby, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1062496961

*06th August (Century 68)*
126.86 miles, moving time 8hrs 8 minutes, average speed 15.57mph
Leicester, Kibworth, Welham, Middleton, Great Easton, Stoke Dry, Lyddington, Uppingham, Ridlington, Brooke, Oakham, Barleythorpe, Langham, Whissendine, Stapleford, Wyfordby, Freeby, Waltham on the Wolds, Eastwell, Long Clawson, Hickling, Kinoulton, Cotgrave, Plumtree, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Willoughby on the Wolds, Old Dalby, AB Kettleby, Ashfordby, Frisby, Hoby, Thrussington, Ratcliffe, Cossington, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/1120150442

*02nd September (Century 72)*
128.00 miles, moving time 8hrs 14 minutes, average speed 15.54mph
Leicester, Botcheston, Thornton, Bagworth, Ellistown, Heather, Normanton le Heath, Ashby de la Zouch, Smisby, Hartshorne, Ticknall, Milton, Ingleby, Swarkestone, Isley Walton, Castle Donington, Lockington, Kegworth, Gotham, Bunny, Bradmore, Plumtree, Keyworth, Wysall, Wartnaby, Ashforby, Hoby, Thrussington, Rearsby, Barkby, Beeby, Scraptoft, Thurnby, Stoughton, Leicester.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1164550694

*01st October (Century 77)*
128.19 miles, moving time 8hrs 29 minutes, average speed 15.10mph
Leicester, Loughborough, Derby, Willington, Burton on Trent, Fradley, Lea Marston, Atherstone, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Braunstone, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/1210627870

*11th November (Century 79)*
128.30 miles, moving time 8hrs 57 minutes, average speed 14.33 mph
Leicester, Peatling Magna, Willoughby Waterleys, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Cossington, Ratcliffe, Asfordby, Melton Mowbray, Freeby, Waltham, Grantham, Caythorpe, Stragglethorpe, Brant Broughton, Thurlby, Aubourn, Scopwick, Martin Dales, Southrey, Bardney, Lincoln

https://www.strava.com/activities/1271020492

*02nd December (Century 80)*
129.14 miles, moving time 8hrs 48 minutes, average speed 14.66mph
Leicester, Anstey, Desford, Market Bosworth, Bilstone, Orton on the Hill, Polesworth, Grendon, Baxterley, Astley, Bedworth, Bulkington, Wolvey, Ullesthorpe, Lutterworth, Bruntingthorpe, Arnesby, Flekcney, Great Glen, Scraptoft, Thrussington, Hoby, Frisby, Wartnaby, Barrow upon Soar, Mountsorel, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/1299317993





(2017 imperials)


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jan 2017)

*7 January.*
Se4, Crockenhill,West Kingsdown, Snodland, Medway Bridge at Peters Village, A229 Crossing, Detling, Brenchley, S Tunbridge Wells, Penshurst, Four Elms, Chartwell, Clarke's Lane, Hayes. 101 miles.
*11 February*
SE4, HPC, Watford, Berkhamstead, Wing, Winslow, Buckingham, Silverstone, Priors Marsten, Marton. 102 miles
*18 March*
SE4, Downe, Ide Hill, Penshurst, Groombridge, Crowborough,Golden Cross, Chalvington, Golden Cross, Mayfield, Crowborough, Hartfield, Toys Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes. 103 Miles
*1 April*
SE4, Downe, Ide Hill, Penshurst, Frant, Wadhurst, Cripp's Corner, Wittersham, Tenterden, Yalding, Ivy Hatch, Sevenoaks.104 Miles
*1 May*
SE4, Eynsford, Hadlow, Yalding, Hollingbourne, Warren Street, Edgerton, Staplehurst, Five Oak Green, Tudeley, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. 100 miles
*2 Jun*
Chanteloup, Cérences, Ver, Fleury, La Haye Pesnel, St Aubin des Préaux, Chanteloup, Cérences, Gavray, Saint Denis le Gast, Roncey, Montpinchon, Cerisy la Salle, Notre Dame de Cenilly, Hambye, Gavray, Ver, Le Loreur, Chanteloup, Quettreville sur Sienne, Montmartin sur Mer, Annoville, Briqueville sur Mer, Chanteloup. 102 Miles
*1 Jul *
Part 1 of the Kingdom of the East Saxons audax.
Great Dunmow,Reed, Saffron Walden, Cavendish, Harwich, Clacton-on-Sea, Colchester, Braintree, Great Dunmow 170 miles
*5 Aug*
Chilterns and Leighton Buzzard
SE4, Edgware, Ringshall, Chinnor, Long Crendon, Leighton Buzzard. 103 miles
*2 Sep*
Thanet platinum 200 Audax.
Herne Bay, Biddenden, Pevensey, Rye, Herne Bay. 129 miles
*7 Oct*
FNRttC brighton: Southbank, Coulsdon, Gatwick, Warninglid, Devil's Dyke, Brighton. Then: Ditchling Beacon, Lindfield, Turner's Hill, Lingfield, Ide Hill, Sevenoaks. 103 Miles
*4 Nov*
SE4, Godstone, Newdigate, Crawley, Edenbridge, Tonbridge, Claygate, Sevenoaks. 103 Miles
*2 Dec*
SE4, Westerham, Chartwell, Kidd's Hill, Wadhurst, Bodham, Sandhurst, Biddenden, Marden, Yalding, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. 100 miles


----------



## sagefly (7 Jan 2017)

*7/1/2017 101.2 miles in 7:04, Century 5 *wet cold slow and muddy, loads of wrong turns.
Queens Park, Park Royal, Ealing Greenford, Yeading, Hayes, Hillingdon, Uxbridge, Denham, Gerrards Cross, Pinewod, Beaconsfield, Slough and a few wrongs, Eton, Wick Dorney etc, Windsor, Datchet, Horton, Poyle, Wrayesbury, Staines, Ashford, Feltham, Teddington a bit lost, A Ham Loop more lost, a bit of Richmond Park, Barnes, Hammersmith, Fulham, Battersea Park, Pimlico, Parliament, Buck House, Hyde Park, Paddington Little Venice and finally home. Giant Defy.

19/2/2017 115miles in 7:36 Century 6 great ride to Wallasey Island, Queens Park, Tower Bridge, Barking, Dagenham, loads of Essex places to Wallasey then return through Rockford Hockey, Gray's, minor detour on the A13 Dagenham, Barking Beacontree, East Ham, London, Holborn, Marylebone, Paddington, Queens Park. Giant Defy. Marvellous day!!!

10/3/2017 119 miles in 8:31 Century 7 FNRttC Southend and my first SNRbtH Giant Defy. Top night and morning out!

8/04/2017 108 miles in 7:04 Century 8 Paris Roubaix Busigny, Trioville, Viesly å Quievy, Quievy å St Python, Viesly å Briastre, Vertain å St Martin Sur Ecaillion, Vendegies Sur Ecaillon, Querenaing å Making, Haveluy å Walter, Trouee d'Arenbourg, Wallier å Helesmes, Hornaing å Wandignies, Warlaing å Brillon, Tilloy å Sars-et Rosieres, Beuvry å Orchies, Orchies, Auchy lez Orchies a Bersee, Mons et Pevele, Pont Thibault å Ennevelin, Templeuve, Cysoing å Bourghelles, Bourghelles å Wannehain, Campin en-Pevele, Carrefour re l'Abre, Willems å Hems, Velodrome re Roubaix. Brutal. Giant Defy 2

13/05/2017 London Revolution Day 1 century 10 102 and a bit miles 6hrs 32 moving time Lea Valley, Tower Bridge Crystal Palace, countryside, Lingfield, Coombes Lane, Virginia water, Ascot, to Windsor racecourse. Bike Scott Foil

25/06/2017 Century 12 103.3 miles Queens Park, Tower Hill, Barking, Dagenham, Aveley, Vange, Bread & Cheese, Leigh, Southend and a return into a brutal headwind. Bike Giant Defy

15/07/2017 Century 13, 100.67 English miles Surrey Hills Queens Park, Clapham, Tooting, Balhom etc, Epsom, Box Hill, Leith Hill, Ranmore Common, Whitedown 18%!!!, Back via Dorking to Clapham and the a jaunt around Sarf London to home to creep over the century, 4,170 feet of climbing.... 7:42 moving time, some of it very slowly at a 13mph. Bike Giant Defy

05/08/2017 Century 14, 201 and a bit imperial miles Norwich to London Great Yarmouth, Lowestoft, Ipswich, Tiptree, Hanningfield, Basildon Stanford or Hope, Gray's, Purfleet, the East End and some loops of Hyde Park 5,026 ft climbing, 13:12 moving, 15.16 age mph.the hardest ride I've done bike Giant Defy.

24/09/2017 Century 15 101.6 imperial miles, London, Park Royal, Southall, Hayes, Uxbridge, Beaconsfield, High Wycombe, Marlow Hill...... Hmmm Henley, Wargrave, Twyford, Warfield, Windsor, (twice), Eton, Ratchet, Runnymede, Colnbrook, Stanwell, Heathrow perimeter, Harlington, Hayes, Western Market, Southall, Ealing, Acton Wormwood Scrubber, Harrow rd, 2,500 ft climbing 6:19 moving train 16 mph ave Giant Defy bike

6/10/2017 Century 16 120 and a bit miles, London south Bank, Wallington, Gatwick, Devils Dyke, Brighton, A23 route back to the Smoke, Wandsworth, Fulham, Kensington Gardens, Bayswater, home 4,952 ft of climbing at a staggering 9:39:41 moving time, we raised the average to 19.9km/h on the return Giant Defy bike went marvellously.

19/11/2017 Century 18 102 and a bit miles 7:07 moving time. London through Camden, Finsbury Park, Stamford Hill, Clapton, Stratford, The Greenest, Berton, Woolwich Ferry (closed), isle of dogs, Greenwich foot tunnel, Woolwich, Thames Path to Dartford, some interesting section of Gravel, under the Dartford Tunnel, Purfleet, Dagenham, East Ham, Forest Gate, Leytonstone, Olympic Park, to the Greenway again, down to Excel, across to the Isle of dogs, Limehouse to CS3, to Chiswick, up to Acton, Park Royal, Willesden Green, Ladbroke Grove, Westbourne Park up to home, cold feet, sore knee and back....

30/12/2017 Century 19 103.3 miles 7:51 moving time through northwest London to Wembley, Kenton, Harrow on the hill, Stanford, Budget, Northwood, Rickmansworth, Maple Cross towards Denham, a few of the Chalfonts, Gerrard's Cross, Stoke Poges, Slough, Eton Windsor, Ratchet, Wraysbury, Staines, Egham, Chertsey, Shepparton, Hampton, Kingston, , Teddington, Twickers, Richmond, Sheen, Putney, Battersea, Kensington, Albert Memorial, Hyde Park, Paddington, Maida Vale, home. Giant Defy 2,


----------



## redfalo (7 Jan 2017)

January
07/01 - 127 miles - From Stokey to Shenfield, the long way 'round
Highbury-Great Dunmow - Sudbury - outskirts of Chelmsford - Maldon Shenfield. A grey day, but a really nice and reasonably fast ride, which included a brief stay at Paradise (good breakfast!) and a nice afternoon lunch at Maldon's Weatherspoons. And all this in stunning company: @AKA Bob , @Michael Adu , @Swiss Racer, @maffyoube and, for bits, @frank9755 , @mllond and @Eddie_C

February
04/02 - 133 miles - ACME's Knights Templar Compasses Crosses Winter Brevet + ECE
The final edition of ACME's spiffing Winter Brevet Series. As in previous months, we rode out from Highbury to the start in Witham and afterwards to the urban hell called Basildon to get the train back to London. Thanks to @Michael Adu and @maffyoube for your company

March
18/03 - 127 miles - Pork Pie Audax
From Cambridge to Melton Mowbray and back. Really hard work due to a stiff headwind on the way out, and some nasty gradients in Leistershire.

April
14/04 - 130 miles - Candy and harvesting machinery DIY
Good Friday in Westfalia, with @4x5 - a mostly flat ride with some steep but short climbs in the Teutoburg forest. We came through the home town of Werther's Originals candy (Werther) and Claas harvesting machinery (Harsewinkeln). My sturdy old touring bike has eventually earned its AUK sticker!

May
19/05 - 126 mils - Take the long way home
This season's first after work audax from Canary Wharf to Sudbuy and back to Highbury. Solo ride on virtually traffic free roads once outside the greater London area. Amazingly, I managed not to catch a single drop of rain.

June
03/06 - 257 miles - Asparagus & Strawberries 
Two years ago, the A&S was my first 400 ever, and the wheels almost came off. After blowing up during the night section, I crawled back to Manningtree. How different this year was: A very swift ride with @Michael Adu and @jiberjaber turned out into one of my fastest Audaxes ever. (Partly because @jiberjaber was on fire and pulled me through the night.) Gives me more confidence for LEL.

July
15/07 - 207 miles - The Barons 200 miler
Last big ride before LEL, jointly with @AKA Bob . Two loops around Essex, celebrating the 200th anniversary of the bicycle. Evening start, a glorious sunset, and a fanstastic night ride with a good group.

August
13/08 - 127 miles - Surrey Hills, Ditchling, the beach and the devil
Turns out that riding LEL is the ideal prep for a non-flat DIY 200. Used parts of the London 100 route, the Hilly 50 and the FRNttC to Brighton. Had to go back to Burgess Hill to bring it above 200k. First time I rode Box Hill and had a proper look at Devils Dyke. Great company, with @mllond , @AKA Bob and @Swiss Racer.

September
9.9. - 382 miles - The Flatlands - An experience and a half. Large parts of the route were a re-run of LEL, only without the nice bits. Was very close to packing after running into the police road block of the accident which involved three riders at 3am on a Lincolnshire A road, but the lack of any half-sensible bailout points saved me. Headwinds on day two in the Fens were worse than on LEL.

October
21.10. - 128 miles - First meeting of the Audaxing Self Help Group in Frankfurt. My optimistic hope were to meet three or four lost souls at best, but in fact we were a group of 15 riders. Many flat bits following the Main and Rhein, and then some serious climbs in the Odenwald.

November
18.11. - 138 miles - Down the Rhine valley - A ride on memory lane, as more than 25 years ago, my first solo multiday ride was on a similar route

December
19.11. - 126 miles - A foray into Bavaria - I was starting to get worried about my December ride, as the original plan to do it on the 9th was foiled by snow and a cold. But thanks to a couple of days off I had to take before Christmas, I could to a mid-week ride. Frankfurt to Darmstadt, then into the hilly Odenwald, back to Darmstadt and Frankfurt.


----------



## Michael Adu (8 Jan 2017)

January 2017 -127 miles from Highbury to Shenfield in an elongated loop nice route @redfalo - DIY Perm "OS12061-6460 - Damp & misty conditions but mild

February 2017
140 miles - ACME's Knights Templar Compasses Crosses Winter Brevet + ECE
The final edition of ACME's Winter Brevet Series. We rode out from Highbury to the start in Witham and afterwards to the urban hell called Basildon (insane drivers) to get the train back to London. Thanks to @redfalo and @maffyoube for your company again. Weather was a total gift

https://www.relive.cc/view/854342373
https://www.relive.cc/view/854489475
https://www.relive.cc/view/855216899


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2017)

After a break last year I'm back for another go.

7-January-2017. A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Pontesbury, Westbury, Oswestry, Ellesmere, Wem, Cressage, Cardington, Condover & home. Link to ride report. 102.7 miles at 13 mph moving average.

4-February-2017. A clockwise loop round south Shropshire: Shrewsbury, Uffington, Atcham, Cressage, Longville, Ludlow, Richards Castle, Mortimer's Cross, Leintwardine, Bishop's Castle, Montgomery, Westbury, Exfords Green & home.  Ride report. 106.4 miles at 12.4mph average.

4-March-2017. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Cressage, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Melverley, Westbury, Lea Cross, Condover & home. Ride report. 102.79 miles at 13.4 mph average.

2-April-2017. To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Knockin, Llynclys, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn. 2 laps of the lake then retrace steps to Llynclys, Maesbrook, Melverley, Halfway House, Westbury, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover and home. Ride report. 108.62 miles at 14.1 mph average

28-May-2017. To Vyrnwy and back again: Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Knockin, Llynclys, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn. 2 laps of the lake then retrace steps to Llynclys, Maesbrook, Melverley, Halfway House, Westbury, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Lyth Hill and home. Ride report. 107.89 miles at 14.2 mph average.

3-June-2017. A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Condover, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Welshampton, Prees, Calverhall, Market Drayton, High Ercall, Upton Magna, Atcham, Condover and home. Ride report. 102.11 miles. 14.2 mph average.

1-July-2017. An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back: Condover, Westbury, Montgomery, Bishop's Castle, Bucknell, Kinsham, Eardisland, Leominster, Ludlow, Craven Arms, Acton Scott, Church Stretton, Condover & home.  Ride report. 109.01 miles. 13.9 mph average.

10-August-2017. To Llyn Efyrnwy and back a third time. Condover, Westbury, Melverley, Llynclys, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, 2 laps of Vyrnwy, Penybontfawr via alternate route, Llynclys, Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Shrewsbury and home, Ride report. 110.52 miles. 14.2 mph average

4-September-2017. An anticlockwise loop round mid and north Shropshire. Condover, Cardington, Hughley, Cressage, High Ercall, Market Drayton, Ightfield, Prees, Welshampton, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbrook, Melverley, Wesbury, Minsterley, Condover and home. Ride report. 125.79 miles. 13.7 mph average.

8-October-2017. An anticlockwise loop round south Shropshire (and bits of Powys and Herefordshire). Condover, Atcham, Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Melverley, Westbury, Montgomery, Bishop's Castle, Leintwardine, Ludlow, Peaton, Longville, Kenley, Acton Burnell, Condover and home. Ride report. 108.87 miles. 13.6 mph average.

2-November-2017. To Vyrnwy and back yet again. Condover, Westbury, Melverley, Llynclys, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, 2 laps of Vyrnwy, Penybontfawr via alternate route, Llynclys, Maesbrook, Melverley, Westbury, Exfords Green, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 115.23 miles. 14 mph average.

3-December-2017. A clockwise loop round North Shropshire again. Condover, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Welshampton, Prees, Calverhall, Market Drayton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Condover and home. Ride Report. 107.12 miles. 12.9 mph average.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jan 2017)

8/1/17
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and reverse. 100.7 miles in 7:44 (6:45 moving, 8:41 elapsed), 13.2 mph rolling average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

19/2/17
Portsmouth-Denmead-Colden Common-Michelmersh-Horsebridge-Broughton-Lopcombe Corner-Salisbury-Whiteparish-Romsey-Southampton Airport-Burseldon-Fareham-Portsmouth. 101.2 miles in 8:25 (7:42 moving, 9:39 elapsed), 13.1 mph rolling average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

14/3/17
Portsmouth-Bishops Waltham-Eastleigh-Romsey-Over Wallop-Andover-Whitchurch-Overton-Micheldever-Alresford-Hambledon-Portsmouth. 106.19 miles in 9:18 (7:59 moving, 10:47 elapsed), 13.3 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

2/4/17
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and reverse. 100.09 miles in 7:59 (7:44 moving, 9:24 elapsed), 12.9 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

5/5/17
Portsmouth-Bishops Waltham-Otterbourne-Mottisfont-Salisbury-Warminster-Trowbridge-Bath-Bristol (109.4 miles, 10:20 elapsed to that point). Then the FNRttC to Barry Island via Newport, Caldicot, and Cardiff. 179.4 miles in 16:24 (12:52 moving, 22:03 elapsed), 13.9 moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

10/6/17
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Lasham-Godalming-Guildford-Cobham-Kingston-Hackney. 105.62 miles in 8:40 (8:14 moving, 9:14 elapsed), 12.8 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

6/7/17
Fridays' Tour 'rest day'. Starting from Eijsden (NL), 25 miles into Belgium and back before breakfast. Then to Aachen for lunch, after a diversion to the Dreilandenpunt and a spot of inadvertent off-roading (less comedy, more drama & turn back sharpish). Back to Eijsden via increasingly convoluted back-and-forth extensions. 100.4 miles in 9:29 (8:40 moving, 13:03 elapsed), 11.6 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

13/8/17
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Micheldever Station-Whitchurch-Hurtstbourne Tarrant-Whitchurch-Overton-and reverse to Portsmouth. 100.16 miles in 8:28 (8:21 moving, 9:59 elapsed), 12.0 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

2/9/17
London-Mitcham-Epsom-Faygate-Horsham-Arundel-Bognor on the FNRttC. Then back home via Chichester, Funtingdon & Emsworth. 100.29 miles in 11:08 (moving 7:33, 13:37 elapsed), 13.3 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.


15/10/17
Portsmouth-Wickham-Bishops Waltham-Winchester-Romsey-West Tytherley-Stockbridge-Kings' Somborne-Romsey-North Baddesley-Eastleigh-Botley-Wickham-Portsmouth. 100.38 miles in 8:00 (7:59 moving, 8:59 elapsed), 12.8 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

1/11/17
Portsmouth-Wickham-Bishops Waltham-Colden Common-Morestead-Meonstoke-Hambledon-Havant-Chichester-Selsey-Chichester-Havant-Southsea seafront-Portsmouth. 100.2 miles in 8:59 (8:47 moving, 10:05 elapsed), 11.4 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

16/12/17
Haslemere-Guildford-Ockham-Kingston-Richmond-Putney-South Bank for Olaf's Christmas FNRttC. After eight miles, ending up at St Pancras, due to the icy conditions, back west at 4.47 am. Back to Guildford via Chelsea, Putney [where I failed to record 3 or so miles, not included in the figures below], Kingston, Esher, Byfleet and Ripley. 100.41 miles [plus the bit I forgot, remember] in 11:03 (8:16 moving, 15:52 elapsed). 12.1 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel


----------



## Eddie_C (8 Jan 2017)

*7th January 2017 102 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - Highbury - Great Dunmow - Sudbury - Stanway - Rowhedge - Stanway - Colchester.
With @redfalo, @Michael Adu, @AKA Bob , @Swiss Racer, @maffyoube, @frank9755 and @mllond

*11th February 2017 111.1 miles *London - Buckingham - Marton - Coventry
Ladbroke Grove - HPC - Stanmore - Bushey - Chipperfield - Bovingdon - Bourne End - Berkhamsted - Cheddington - Wing - Winslow - Buckingham - Silverstone - Blakesley - Priors Marston - Marton - Wappingbury - Stoneleigh - Coventry
With @Dogtrousers


----------



## HLaB (10 Jan 2017)

*7th January* - Part Bun-Meet Up-Solo, 103 miles in 6:18:25 (Moving Ave 16.4mph) with 4,596ft of climbing and 35.3mph max.
Dunfermline-Crossford-Cairneyhill-Toryburn-Newmills-Low Valleyfield-Culross-Kincardine-Clackmannan-Forestmill-Clackmannan-Kincardine-Bowtrees-Airth-Dunmore-Throsk-Fallin-Bridge of Allan-Dunblane-Ashfield-Kinbuck-Braco-Gleneagles-Glendevon-Yetts O'Muckhart-Muckhart-Pool of Muckhart-Dollar-Tillicoultry-Devonside-Fishcross-Sauchie-Clackmannan-Kincardine-Clackmannan-Forestmill-Saline-Bowershall-Townhill-Dunfermline.

*5th February* - Its all about the cake, 100.7miles in 6:12:05 (Moving Ave 16.2mph) with 3,606ft of climbing and 32mph max.
Peterborough-Cafe-Marholm-Helpston-Bainton-Barnack-Pilsgate-Stamford-Ketton-Collyweston-Kings Cliffe-Apethorpe-Nassington-Elton-Peterborough-Bullock Road-Great Gidding-Winwick-Old Weston-Catworth-Tilbrook-Kimbolton-Catworth-Old Weston-Clopton-Achurch-Thorpe Waterville-Aldwinkle-Wadenhoe-Stoke Doyle-Oundle-Fotheringhay-Elton-Peterborough

*11th March* - ToC Recce and Ride for Cake, 107.2miles in 5:45:12 (Moving Ave 18.6mph) with 3,865ft of climbing (if you can call it that) and a 37.1mph max.
Peterborough-Bullock Road-Washingley-Caldecote-Bullock Road-Great Gidding-Winwick-Alconbury Weston-Alconbury Hill-Woodwalton-Great Raveley-Upwood-Ramsey Heights-Ramsey St Mary's-Pondersbridge-Ramsey Mereside-Ramsey Forty Foot-Benwick-Pondersbridge-Farcet-Yaxley-Norman Cross-Folksworth-Morborne-Bullock Road-Peterborough-Elton-Fotheringhay-Tansor-Cotterstock-Oundle-Fotheringhay-Elton-Peterborough

*1 April* - April Fools Day , Lost my bottle after just 50miles of the Tour of Flanders so after adding the ride to the start/end it was 109.9miles in 7:38:09 (Moving Average 14.4mph) with 5,958ft of climbing and a 36mph max. Kluisbergen - Oudenaarde - Round a few cobbles climbs in Flanders -Oudenaarde - Kluisbergen

*14 May* - Strangely nobody other than me wanted to do the Epic Peak Tour sportive and I was lift sharing so I had to make do with the 72miles standard ride and topping it up when I got dropped off at home with a 35 miler. So in total it was 106.8miles in 6h2m45s (15.9mph moving average) with 7,559ft of climbing 38.7mph max.
Round the peaks then a ToC Recce

*4 June* - PCC + 104.3miles in 6h30h17 (16mph) with 3,196ft of climbing and a max of 32.4mph
Peterborough-Elton-PeterboroughCC-Polebrook Airfield-Hemmington-Luddington-Thurning-Barnwell-Tansor-Fotheringhay-Nassington-Wandsford-Barnack-Bainton-Malholm-Peterborough-Marholm-Ufford-Bainton-Barnack-Pilsgate-Stamford-Tinwell-Ketton-Collyweston-King's Cliffe-Apethorpe-Woodnewton-Fotheringhay-Wansford-Marholm-Peterborough

*1 July* - Early Birds Extravaganza 127.7miles in 7h26m07s (17.2mph) with 6,455ft of climbing and a max of 35mph.
Peterborough-Great Gidding-Winwick-Old Weston-Brington-Catworth-Tilbrook-Upper Dean-Melchbourne-Knotting-Sharnbrook-Odel-Harold-Bozeat-East Maudit-Grendon-Earls Barton-Mears Ashby-Sywell-Holcot-Walgrave-Old-Lamport-Draughton-Market Harborough-Great Bowden-Welham-Cranoe-Glooston-Tugby-Somerby-Cold Overton-Langham-Burley-Cottesmore-Empingham-Ketton-Collyweston-Kings Cliffe-Apethorpe-Woodnewton-Nassington-Elton-Peterborough

*20 August* - August CCCentury 100.6miles 5:49:04 (17.3mph) with 2,464ft of climbing and a max of 31.1mph
Peterborough-Washingley Cross Road-Folksworth-Connington-Pondersbridge-Stanground-Peterborough-Marholm-Helpston-Barnck-Pilsgate-Stamford-Collyweston-Wansford-Elton-Peterborough-Washingley Cross Road-Polebrook-Oundle-Fotheringhay-Elton-Peterborough

*24 September* - Velo Birmingham 100.4miles in 5:49:52 (17.2mph moving average) with 6,221ft of climbing and max of 40.1mph

*8 October* - Hilly Rutland Cafe Ride + CCCentury 105.9miles in 6:37:27 (16.0mph moving ave) with 4,892ft of climbing and a max of 35.7mph.
Peterborough-Elton-Fotheringhay-Southwick-Benwick-Laxton-Harringworth-Glaston-Ridlington-Brooke-Oakham-Burley-Whitwell-Rutland Harbour Cafe-Whitwell-Great Casterton-Stamford-Pilsgate-Barnack-Marholm-Peterborough-Marholm-Helpston-West Deeping-Barholm-Uffington-Stamford-Ketton-Collyweston-Kings Cliffe-Apethorpe-Nassington-Elton-Peterborough

*5 November* - Remember, Remember 105.6miles in 6:30:46 (16.2mph moving ave) with 3,902ft of climbing and a max of 30.5mph.

Peterborough - Elton - Peterborough - Chesterton - Polebrook - Hemmington - Luddington - Thurning - Clopton - Achurch - Thorpe Waterville - Aldwinkle - Wadenhoe - Stoke Doyle - Oundle - Fotherighay - Elton - Peterborough - Marholm - Helpston - West Deeping - Barholm - Uffington - Stamford - Ketton - Collyweston - King's Cliffe - Apethorpe - Nassington - Elton - Peterborough

*3 December* - CC Century Challenge 2017 Complete 103.7miles in 6:23:47 (16.2mph moving ave) with 4,383ft of climbing and a max of 33.8mph.

Peterborough - Elton - Peterborough - Farcet - Yaxley - Holme - Connington - Sawtry - Hammerton - Thurning - Barnwell- Ashton - Oundle - Cotterstock - Fortheringhay - Elton - Peterborough - Marholm - Helpston - West Deeping - Greatford - Uffington -Stamford - Ketton - Collyweston - King's Cliffe - Apethorpe - Woodnewton - Nassington - Elton- Peterborough





















View attachment 359908


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jan 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/830658121

13th January 2017 | Upham | Alton | Farnham | Guildford | Winchester | Upham | 102 miles.

4th Feb 2017 | Upham | Fareham | Chichester | Bognor Regis | Littlehampton | Goring | Chichester | Fareham | Upham. 109 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/855063559

4th March 2017 | Upham | Corhampton | Alton | Farnham | Aldershot | Weybridge | Walton | Hampton court | Kingston | Richmond park | Putney | Patsons Green | Farnham | Alton | Winchester | Upham. 152 miles.
https://www.relive.cc/view/887819360

2nd April 2017 | Upham | St. Mary's Stadium| Butser hill | Old Winchester Hill | Exton | Twyford | Otterbourne | Hursley | North Baddesly| Chilworth | Southampton | Fair Oak | Botley | Upham. 104 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/925315583

1st May 2017 | Upham | Southampton | Romsey | Winchester | Medstead | Wield | Cliddesden | Basingstoke | Alresford | Cheriton | Bishops Waltham | Fair Oak | Hursley | Southampton | 120 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/966624942

1st June 2017 | Upham | wickham | Chichester | Shoreham | Brighton | Rustington | Bishops Waltham | Upham | 147 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1017990365

14th July 2017 | Upham | Alresford | Alton | Surrey Hills | Cobham | Esher | Kingston | Roehampton | Richmond Park | Old Street | Parsons Green | Putney | Kingston | Woking. | 125 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1083231224/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1500052983

12th August 2017 | Upham | Surrey Hills | Old Street | Guildford | Farnham | Alresford | Upham

https://www.strava.com/activities/1130420863/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1502572970

172 Miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1165005613

2nd September 2017 Upham | Beaulieu | Brockenhurst | Christchurch | Bournemouth | Tiptoe | New Milton | Beaulieu | Totton | Southampton | Upham.

102 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1218101861

6th October 2017. Upham | Southampton | Beaulieu | Christchurch | Bournemouth | Lepe | Hythe | Southampton | West End | Fair Oak | Upham.
109 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1259627053

3rd November 2017. Upham | Southampton | Romsey | Hursley | Braishfield | Winchester | Easton | Alresford | Axton | Farleigh Wallop | Cliddesden | Basingstoke | Cliddesden | Ellisfield | Bradley | Wield | Medstead | Alresford | Cheriton | Beauworth | Upham | Wes End | Southampton | West End | Fair Oak.
108 miles.


https://www.relive.cc/view/1299347711

2nd December 2017 | Upham | Totton | Eling | Marchwood | Beaulieu | Sway | Christchurch | Bournemouth | Tiptoe | Brockenhurst | Fawley | Hythe | Marchwood | Totton | Southampton | West End | Fair Oak | Upham.

103 miles.

All done


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Jan 2017)

17 Jan: 104 miles + 4860 ft: Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton, Bradninch, Winkleigh, Whiddon Down, Powderham, Exmouth. Rolling time 6:55
8 Feb: 101 miles and 6780 ft: Colyford, Marshwood, Bridport, Dorchester, Winfrith Newburgh, Broadmayne, Weymouth, Nottington, Abbotsbury, Bridport, Chideock, Lyme Regis, Colyford (extensive use of the Dorset Coast 200 audax route). Rolling time: 7:20
15 Mar: 100 miles and 7870 ft: Colyford, Axminster, Broadwindsor, Evershot, Middlemarsh, Piddlehinton, Dorchester, Weymouth, Bridport, Lyme Regis, A3052, Colyton, Colyford. Rolling time: 7:18
6 Apr: 102 miles and 5320 ft: Exmouth, Willand, Ashbrittle, Bampton, South Molton, B3226, A377 > Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth. Rolling time 7:09 at night, 1955 - 0403
7 May: 101 miles and 5561 ft: Exmouth, Crediton, Black Dog, Winkleigh, Okehampton Camp and onto Dartmoor, old A30 > Exeter, then Exmouth, Budleigh S and > Exmouth. Rolling time 6:42
11 Jun: 102 miles and 4444 ft: Exmouth, Cowley, Tiverton, canal, Greenham, Wellington, Taunton, canal, back into Taunton, Corfe, Churchinford, Upottery, above Honiton, Farway, Sidford, Newton Poppleford, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth. Rolling time: 6:55
1 Jul: 100 miles and 7217 ft: Bovey Tracey, Bickington, Haytor, Chagford, Whiddon Down, Okehampton, Lydford, Gulworthy, Tavistock, Yelverton, Princetown, Moretonhampstead, (S of Dunsford), Teign valley road, Chudleigh Knighton, Bovey Tracey. Rolling time 7:20 with 2230 start and sunrise going NE over Dartmoor.
3 Aug: 109 miles and 3000 ft: Last 100+ of London-Edinburgh-London. Spalding to Loughton. About 11 hours with hour eating stops at St Ives and Great Easton. Head/side winds gusting over 50mph across the fens for the first 3 hours (averaging 18kph).
2 Sep: 126 miles and 5400 ft: Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax (truncated) Keynsham, Malmesbury, Poulton, Avebury, Amesbury, Gt Wishford, Wylye valley road, Maiden Bradley, King Alfred's Tower, crash (8 hours 10; 7:20 rolling) see audax thread for gory detail.
Back on bike at end of October for a metric hundred, but an imperial would've been 2 hours too far.


----------



## Soltydog (19 Jan 2017)

19th Jan 100.2 miles 5hrs 56mins 16.9mph Hornsea, Long Riston, Driffield, Nafferton, Lissett, Skipsea, Sproatley, Keyingham, Holmpton, Flinton, Ellerby, Hornsea https://www.strava.com/activities/837207727

17th Feb 104 miles 6hrs 36mins 15.8mph Into Hornsea, then a 50 mile loop south through Long Riston, Burton Pidsea, Winestead & Roos, then a 50 mile loop north through Skipsea, Kilnsea, Driffield & Catwick https://www.strava.com/activities/869692585

15th Mar 101 miles 5hrs 43mins 17.7mph North through Hornsea & Skipsea, then onto Nafferton & Hutton Cranswick, onto the edge of the Wolds then into Beverley & the South to Patrington & Holmpton & back home up the coast road. Added a little loop round the village of Aldbrough just to make sure I hit the 100  https://www.strava.com/activities/901179600

28th Apr 100.9 miles 6hrs 26mins 15.7mph, North through Hornsea & Skipsea, onto Kilham & Sledmere, Duggelby, Birdsall, Stamford Bridge (not the home of Chealski) & then up Garrowby Hill, to watch the TDY, back home through Pocklington, Market Weighton & Beverley https://www.strava.com/activities/961598417

30th May 102.3 miles 5hrs 52mins 17.4mph, North through Hornsea & Skipsea, to Kilham, then back south through Nafferton, North Frodingham, Rise, Sproatley & Hedon, then East through Patrington, onto Easington & then back north up the coast towards home with a loop to Burton Constable to make sure I hit the ton https://www.strava.com/activities/1012793749

21st June 102.3 miles (again) 6hrs 2 mins 16.9mph East from Hornsea to meet @craigwend then north upto Lissett, then south through Skipsea, Rise, Hedon & Paull, then east & into the wind through to Patrington & Holmpton, then north home through Withernsea & Sproatley https://www.strava.com/activities/1047398678

18th July 106.9 miles 6hrs 14 mins 17.1mph. South from Hornsea, down to Easington, West to Paull, North to Nafferton, East to Skipsea & South to Hornsea with a bit of weaving about back roads to bump up the miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089663319

26th August 102.7 miles 6hrs 15mins 16.4mph North from Hornsea, onto the Wolds as far as Burton Flemming, across towards Sledmere, then south down to Patrington, before heading back north towards Hornsea https://www.strava.com/activities/1153070761


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2017)

*22nd Jan: *Off and running with a very, very, very cold ride to Whitstable with @ianrauk and @rb58 . Apart from the cold it was a very nice day out and I hit home with 106 miles and a 15.2mph average.

*19th Feb: *a wonderful day out with @ianrauk, @rb58 and Greg to Wallasea Island. I got the last breakfast (yay). Tailwind all the way out, headwind on the return not too bad. Got home just short of the ton so a quick blast up Shooters Hill and back down brought up 100.3 with an impressive average of 15.5mph

*14th March *
A day off work so a quick 105 miles to Whitstable and back with @ianrauk . 16.5mph for the whole run and a very nice day out


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Jan 2017)

* 29th Jan | Ride Report | Strava | 100.9 miles |* Glasgow Southside, Paisley, Kilmacolm, Greenock, Largs, Fairlie, Dalry, Ardrossan, Kilwinning, Glengarnock, Lochwinnoch, Johnstone, Paisley, Glasgow City Centre, Pollok Park.
Counterclockwise around Inverclyde, followed by night ride around Ayrshire and back to Glasgow in conditions that I'm going to call "trying". Not including speed or time out of shame

*28th Feb | Ride Report | Strava | 105.3 miles | *Glasgow Southside, Newton Mearns, Fenwick Moor, Moscow, Galston, Sorn, Muirkirk, Glespin, Crawfordjohn, Abington, Lockerbie, Ecclefechan, Gretna.
Initial plan of doing a loop over the Mennock Pass ditched when I saw snow on the Southern Uplands - best not to risk it. Route to Carlisle was much flatter. NCN74 is a horrible route which I will write about elsewhere. Ran out of daylight at Ecclefechan. 13.5mph

*26th Mar | Ride Report (to follow) | Strava | 101.5 miles | *Glasgow Southside, Paisley, Erskine, Dumbarton, Helensburgh, Garelochhead, Arrochar, Rest and be Thankful, Strachur, Loch Eck, Gairletter, Dunoon.
One of those rides where the wheels decide the route - first outing on the Focus this year. Fun to begin with but due to cramp after RABT I think I need to get a bike fitting.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Feb 2017)

*02/01/2017 (C199) Kent Loop with @ianrauk *
Strood, Cobham, Meopham, Borough Green, West Malling, Yalding, Marden, Frittenden, Biddenden, Smarden, Headcorn, Claygate, Paddock Wood, Tudeley, Plaxtol, Borough Green, Ryarsh, Snodland, Halling, Wouldham and Home.

100.2 miles. 8:12:30 Riding Time, 35.6mph max speed 12.2 mph average, Van Nicholas Yukon

*05/02/2017 (C201) Kent Loop with @ianrauk & @rb58 *
Strood, Cobham, Meopham, Borough Green, West Malling, Yalding, Marden, Frittenden, Biddenden, Smarden, Headcorn, Claygate, Paddock Wood, Tudeley, Plaxtol, Borough Green, Ryarsh, Snodland, Halling, Wouldham and Home.

103.3 miles. 8:07:24 Riding Time, 37.6 mph max speed 12.7 mph average, Van Nicholas Yukon
101.3 miles. 7:40:13 Riding Time, 34.7 mph max speed 13.2 mph average, Van Nicholas Yukon

*04/03/2017 (C201) Kent Loop with @ianrauk & @rb58*
Strood, Cobham, Longfield, Higham, High Halstow, Strood, West Malling, West Peckham, Shipbourne, Seal, Knatts Valley, Horton Kirby, Southfleet and Home.

103.3 miles. 8:07:24 Riding Time, 37.6 mph max speed 12.7 mph average, Van Nicholas Yukon

*22/04/2017. Oasts and Coasts 300km Auduax with @ianrauk *
Meopham, Farningham, Uckfield, Battle, Rye, Hythe, Folkestone, Dover, Deal, Sandwich, Birchington, Herne Bay, Whitstable, Faversham, Hollingbourne, Bluebell Hill, Halling, Meopham
191.3 miles. 14:56 moving time, 8,288 feet of climb, Avg Speed 12.8mph, max speed 41.8 mph

*13/05/2017. Bryan Chapman Memorial Audax*
Chepstow, Abergavenny, Builth Wells, Llandiloes, Machynelleth, Dolgellau, Harlech, Bedgellert, Llanberis, Menai, Bedgellert, Harlech, Dollgellau. Decided to not do the final 200km back to Chepstow.
240.7 miles, 20:30 moving time,11.7 mph Avg Speed.

*17/06/2017 Fairies Flattest 300km extended.*
Strood, Aylesford, Sandway, Bethersden, Ashford, Folkestone, Rye, Appledore, Bethersden, Headcorn, Yalding, Shipbourne, Yalding, Frittenden. Iden Green, Dungeness, Hythe, Bethersden, Pluckley, Sandway, Aylesford, Strood
253.2 miles, 24 hours elapsed, 13.6mph Avg Speed.

*08/07/2017 Doncaster to London*
Doncaster, Gainsborough, Lincoln, Coningsby, Spalding, March, Chatteris, Cambridge, Puckeridge, Ware, London, Stratford
203.2 miles,16:59:46 elapsed 16.3mph Avg Speed

*29/08/2017 Lons Le Saunier to St Michel, France*
Lons Le Saunier, Domblans, Tassenieres, Dole, Auxonne, Renieve, Fontaine Francais, St Michel.
100.9 miles, elapsed 12:27, 12.5 mph Avg Speed

*1/09/2017 Chateau Thierry to Amiens*
Chateau Thierry, Compiegne, Montigney, Amiens
104.49 miles, Elapsed 11 hours, 12.5mph Avg Speed.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1163142876

*01/10/2017 Home to Fairies Fall Audax and back.*
Strood, Ayesford, Ulcombe, Charing, Challock, Wye, Bilsington, Appledore, Rolvenden. Ulcombe and home.
106.5 miles, Elapsed 11:50, 13.1 Avg Speed.

*12/11/2018 Down Under Century*
Perth WA, Midland, Mundaring, Kalamandu, Perth, Freemantle, Cottesloe, Perth
100.4 mile, Moving time 9:41, 12.1 mph avg Speed.

*03/12/2017 Home to Tiptree via the Dartford Crossing, then back to Greenhithe*
Strood, Dartford Crossing, Billericay, Maldon, Tiptree, back to Dartford Crossing, then home on the train from Greenhithe
105.2 mile, Elapsed 10:15 mins, 13.7mph Avg.


----------

